# Grinder Sub £150



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm new to the Coffee game however I've just bought myself a Sage Duo Temp Pro and am looking for a grinder sub £150. I'm currently using pre-ground coffee and reading on here using a grinder should hopefully be a step up.

I don't have a vertical height limit however worktop space is somewhat limited so nothing massive please. I've been looking at the Baratza Encore is this a good option? Are the cheaper ones from De'Longhi any good to start with?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Using a burr grinder and fresh beans from a decent roaster will be a *huge* step up from pre-ground. I wouldn't bother with these consumer-oriented Delonghi or Krups grinders - even if it says 'pro', 'burr', 'espresso' or 'expert' on the box it's unlikely to be up to the job. The grinder is critical for espresso even if you don't feel like an expert - it's harder to make espresso if the grinder isn't good enough. There's the Iberital MC2 as a starter, and there are some others the details of which i have forgotten. That will get you started.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hey lennshow66 @hotmetal is right about those other grinders they kill coffee and that about all they do but unless u know better you're going to assume they are OK why else would they be made!.

I think @hotmetal was being kind saying "it's harder to make espresso if the grinder isn't good enough" it's dam near impossible even with all the gear you still need to earn your stripes if you like coffee won't let you away with any mistakes when you tell it ur going to be espresso now.

The dtp as it's referred to on here ain't a bad little machine I've seen some brilliant lattes poured from them so you have no worries that end, unfortunately cheap and good grinders are rarely seen in the same sentence however there are a few you can pick up second hand that will get you started with decent results the mc2, sage smart pro+ dose pro a eureka mignon which is the most popular starter grinder on here a few Mazzers mini/supper jolly etc.

Hope this helps

@badger28 has a Mazzer Super jolly in the for sale section going for £150 but I think you need 5 posts to qualify for that section so go post a few things and go have a look


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> Hey lennshow66 @hotmetal is right about those other grinders they kill coffee and that about all they do but unless u know better you're going to assume they are OK why else would they be made!.
> 
> I think @hotmetal was being kind saying "it's harder to make espresso if the grinder isn't good enough" it's dam near impossible even with all the gear you still need to earn your stripes if you like coffee won't let you away with any mistakes when you tell it ur going to be espresso now.
> 
> ...


Sorry to burst the bubble but I've just bought that super jolly  that does mean a sage dose control might be available in a couple of weeks though


----------



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for both of your comments.

I've found a MC2 for £130 is this a good price?

I love the look of the Eureka Mignon however the price is putting me off


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

MC2 - is a grinder that I and many others start with on the forum - its capable of grinding to espresso and even to Turkish, but its adjustment is so fine that people often call it the magic roundabout as you have to turn the adjustment round and around and around. Its a great little grinder having said that with conical burrs - is noise an issue? It used to wake my wife up!

You can get a sec hand commercial grinder for around the same price £130 or less if your lucky, will pm you some options


----------



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

Noise won't be an issue as myself and the other half get up at the same time.

Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Seriously, get a used commercial, the mc2 is just horrid, super noises terrible grind adjustment, you can get so much more for your money.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As the others have said, the MC2 will get you started but nobody keeps them for long. I must be one of the few people that bought theirs new for about 130 but they are a faff and noisy. It's the grinder you buy used for £75 so you can start using your new machine whilst you save up for a super jolly or Mignon.


----------



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ideally I don't want to be replacing it any time soon so I'll get a commercial one or Mignon I think. A super jolly is just massively to expensive for me


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Does it have to be new?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If you are looking at new prices then yes the Jolly is a little expensive for what it is. However, commercial type grinders are nigh on bullet proof so if bought pre-owned wisely (from here with provenance and cared for by a member) or from auction sites accepting you will no doubt need some time to refurbish.

If size really is a constraint bear in mind that most member on here using this type will take the huge fill once a day in a commercial environment hopper off and use a short hopper or short tube etc (check out the grinder section for threads on supply jolly mods for an idea)

Hope of help

John


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lennshow66 said:


> Ideally I don't want to be replacing it any time soon so I'll get a commercial one or Mignon I think. A super jolly is just massively to expensive for me


I've just picked one up for less than the £150 bench mark you have mentioned. Check the thread for Ebay and gumtree links. I'm sure there are a few super jollies for sale on there  good luck


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Also with reference to the mentioned comment of them being Bulletproof, I was a little sceptical until the other day when seeing 4 in a local cafe. I got talking to the owner and he mentioned he has had them for 11 years and they looked brand new


----------



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

The Super Jollies on eBay are still £300 plus I'll just have to keep my eye out for an auction


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lennshow66 said:


> The Super Jollies on eBay are still £300 plus I'll just have to keep my eye out for an auction


You can follow the for sale thread on the Tapatalk app so then you'll get notifications of all the new listings. Grinders come up all the time so at least you'll get a heads up straight away


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

You can easily find a used commercial for under £150, any used commercial with 64mm burrs is going to get the job done and last you a while. Mazzer being at the top of this category the super jolly is a fantastic machine, but a Fiorenzato F5 or Compak K6 or a T64 is still in the same league. There are also loads of rebadged Mazzers that sell on eBay for much much cheaper because they say Astoria or Magister. You just have to get used to the general shape of each brand and have an eagle eye when using ebay or gumtree.


----------



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> You can easily find a used commercial for under £150, any used commercial with 64mm burrs is going to get the job done and last you a while. Mazzer being at the top of this category the super jolly is a fantastic machine, but a Fiorenzato F5 or Compak K6 or a T64 is still in the same league. There are also loads of rebadged Mazzers that sell on eBay for much much cheaper because they say Astoria or Magister. You just have to get used to the general shape of each brand and have an eagle eye when using ebay or gumtree.


Thanks, I'll keep my eye out for some used machines. I take it these rebadged Mazzers use the same parts etc?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

lennshow66 said:


> Thanks, I'll keep my eye out for some used machines. I take it these rebadged Mazzers use the same parts etc?


They're exactly the same machines just with a different badge.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/eureka-mignon-mk-2-espresso-coffee-grinder-automanual-orange/1257837730

This has just come up


----------



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/eureka-mignon-mk-2-espresso-coffee-grinder-automanual-orange/1257837730
> 
> This has just come up


Bit to far away for me to travel unfortunately I'm in Blackpool


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lennshow66 said:


> Bit to far away for me to travel unfortunately I'm in Blackpool


I think dpd offer good rates. Might be worth an ask. I would've bought that if I hadn't already got one


----------



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

Anyone know anything about these Sage Grinders?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00P81AQUU/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501435879&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=Sage+grinder&dpPl=1&dpID=41vINDKJ8nL&ref=plSrch

And

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00VVHHPGS/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1501435983&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=Sage+coffee+grinder&dpPl=1&dpID=41jMHxrJ2rL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

lennshow66 said:


> Anyone know anything about these Sage Grinders?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00P81AQUU/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501435879&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=Sage+grinder&dpPl=1&dpID=41vINDKJ8nL&ref=plSrch
> 
> ...


They are quickly outgrown, ask @joey24dirt he quickly upgraded to a super jolly as they just don't have enough grind settings or longevity.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> They are quickly outgrown, ask @joey24dirt he quickly upgraded to a super jolly as they just don't have enough grind settings or longevity.


Yes that's where i started when it comes to burr grinders. It's a solid enough machine to be fair but don't think its anywhere near what I'm looking for now I'm further down this caffeinated path.

Not to put anyone off. I will be trying to sell

Mine in the future haha


----------



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

There is this super jolly on ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142439614696

Still quite expensive but I'd rather have something that will last rather than wanting to replacing in a few months


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lennshow66 said:


> There is this super jolly on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142439614696
> 
> Still quite expensive but I'd rather have something that will last rather than wanting to replacing in a few months


You would be just as well getting a refurbished grinder from someone trusted on here as to Amazon.. @coffeechap probs has something around that piece


----------



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

Sorry I have another question. With the Super Jollies which is better the manual or automatic version? Thanks


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

lennshow66 said:


> Sorry I have another question. With the Super Jollies which is better the manual or automatic version? Thanks


Manual as it saves hassle from removing the microswitch, they are both exactly the same machine though and if you have the choice to get an automatic cheaper than a manual or timer it's worth it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I didn't see it mentioned here but please do be aware that most people who buy an ex commercial with a doser end up doing several mods to it to make it more suitable for home use.

It can be awfully frustrating to find this out after following the advice commonly given here that they are the better option (which they are in therms of grind quality).

Grinders like the Sage/Mignon that 'single dose' are a bit more convenient in the home environment but outclassed in grind quality. You can get single dosing commercial grinders but they will be way out of your budget unless you get super lucky.


----------



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

Is the Compak k6 Platinum a good machine? What would be a good deal on one of these? Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lennshow66 said:


> Is the Compak k6 Platinum a good machine? What would be a good deal on one of these? Thanks


What price are you being offered it for . They seem to be referred models at £225 , rebadged as fraction grinders they seem to be about £400 ish new , anything less than that.

...


----------



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> What price are you being offered it for . They seem to be referred models at £225 , rebadged as fraction grinders they seem to be about £400 ish new , anything less than that.
> 
> ...


Is 225 a good price? is this machine as good as a super jolly?

Thanks


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

That orange mignon on gumtree is £140 now


----------



## lennshow66 (Jul 28, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> That orange mignon on gumtree is £140 now


I'm just worried about that machine being loud and having the upgrade bug in a few months


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lennshow66 said:


> I'm just worried about that machine being loud and having the upgrade bug in a few months


Yeah I get what you mean. I'm guilty of exactly that haha


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Are Mignon loud? Can't be as noisy as an MC2 surely? MC2 body is plastic and thin steel plate.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Are Mignon loud? Can't be as noisy as an MC2 surely? MC2 body is plastic and thin steel plate.


 @JimBean1 will know. I'm surprised at how quiet the SJ is compared to the sage


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> @JimBean1 will know. I'm surprised at how quiet the SJ is compared to the sage


Difficult one to answer as it's very subjective I guess. Mignon is loud but then I haven't come across a grinder that isn't


----------



## jeg (Aug 2, 2017)

Did someone on here buy the gumtree grinder?


----------

